# Civil Service Town Advice



## mc2252 (Jun 9, 2008)

So we all know the Civil Service in Massachusetts is lame. Having said that I am a disable vet/EMT/full time cop/non resident...what towns are the best choices for over 32? What I mean is some community are less likely to get a good pool of residents. For example with my low score last time (89 as the kid next to me was snoring) I am now 9 in Lancaster, 13 in Lexington and 30 something in Brookline. I have to pick the ones that hire...older people. I hear Weymouth, Maynard, and Winchester are not bad to get in the system. Input???


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Brookline.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

mc2252 said:


> So we all know the Civil Service in Massachusetts is lame.


Until you have civil service tenure.....then it's wonderful.



mc2252 said:


> Having said that I am a disable vet/EMT/full time cop/non resident...what towns are the best choices for over 32? What I mean is some community are less likely to get a good pool of residents. For example with my low score last time (89 as the kid next to me was snoring) I am now 9 in Lancaster, 13 in Lexington and 30 something in Brookline. I have to pick the ones that hire...older people. I hear Weymouth, Maynard, and Winchester are not bad to get in the system. Input???


Small, affluent towns that also hire permanent/intermittent (P/I) officers are your best bet. Weymouth is a very large town with a city (mayor/council) form of government and they haven't hired off the CS list for years (laterals), so cross that one off your list. In the South Shore area, Cohasset is a good bet, since they hire P/I's and not many residents have aspirations to get on the PD.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Firepower!!! Section ?????


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Guess what...whatever towns get listed here will get a surge from all the hopefuls out there looking for the same thing. I know what towns I have down and they happen to be small, I am up there on their lists but they haven't had the budget to hire anyone.


----------



## mc2252 (Jun 9, 2008)

Good point. I'll shut up now....


----------

